# M3 rear Spoiler for 1994 Nissan Sentra



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok guys weve all seen them......gigantic spoilers out there on those hondas you know the adjustable aluminum ones that look cool on Lemans race cars.......Corvetter C5-R, Viper GTS-R, Ferrari 550 Marenello, Porsche GT3 RS, BMW M3 GTR......(But not a honda!!!!!) Hell Ill even accept it on an NSX-R but not a civc. Anyway hes the deal......I want to give my B13 the classic M3 look.
Im getting the street weapon widebody kit on my B13 and I want to get the 1990 Nissan Sentra M3 style spoiler because it looks like the nicest one (besides the factory one) for our cars. I like the look of the First BMW M3s remember those? ......widebodied and that M3 style spoiler.....does anyone know if the dimensions of the 1990 trunk are the same as the 91-94 trunk? Any info would be tight, thanks Boyz!!!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

The spoilers on the LeMans cars dont just look cool, they also serve a real purpose. the 90 and 94 sentras are two different body styles. but for the most part i think they are about the same. even it they were a little difference between the two, i wouldnt think it would be enough to really make a big difference.


----------

